# Using CIDR's to live breed out of season.



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Hello fellow DGI'rs!

With the start of our new grade A dairy it has been a long time since I have been able to post. We knew it would be a lot of work, but had no idea to what extent it would effect our leisure time :biggrin!

In an effort to maintain an all LaMancha dairy and have year round milk I would like to use CIDR's to bring does into heat outside of the normal breeding season. I know this can be done.

What I cant seem to find information on is this.

*If using CIDR's I can get a doe into heat outside of the normal breeding season, will the bucks breed her? *

It seems logical that the answer is yes . . . however I can not seem to find any answers.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

my experience is limited to alpines over the past three years but i do several off season breedings a year - using cidrs and pg600 - and have always had them take.

i also have simply taken a doe, turned her in w/a buck and consistently she's been bred about day 12-14. but when it is an important breeding, i use the cidr protocol to make sure.

hth


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

The bucks will have no problems breeding her.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

If you will be doing summer breedings and the weather is hot, some mature bucks may be lazy and not want to breed. It's good to have a young buck around for out of season breedings, they are crazy and will breed anything, anytime :biggrin


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

With my Lamanchas, they will breed anytime between August and January. So I can get milk year around without using hormones.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Like Janie said, an older buck sometimes is more prone to seasonal breedings. A young buck who was sexually active this past fall don't care. An immature buck who didn't come into his "manhood" last breeding season may still not breed until this coming fall.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

Janie, I have successfully bred from August through January and have been able to keep in year round milk as well . . . That is until last fall. None of my does cycled until October 21, and then everyone came into heat at once.

I can't run the risk of that happening again and therefore must use cidrs and AI or live breedings.


----------

